# Can Royal Jelly go bad?



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

I just grafted some queens today and used a 1:1 mixture of royal jelly ratio to distilled water for priming the queen cell cups. I have this mixture (about 1 or 2 milliliters worth) in a small pillbox in the fridge. Can this stuff spoil over time? Calling on all experienced queen grafters out there. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

sure it can go bad. it takes very little royal jelly for priming the cell cups, one of the jzbz plastic q-cell cups full of royal jelly you can graft 70-80 cells or more I use just a small dot about like a pin head one use in in pining patterns when the woman sew just enought so the larva floats off the grafting tool and to keep the larva moist while grafting and transporting. what i like to do is harvest a queen cell off of the cell bar after 3 days from grafting a larva under 24 hours old. I put just 1-2 drops of water and stir it well I usually stir r-jelly every 2 cell to primed. or you can harvest OPEN q-cell as you come across them. I wrape them in a wet paper towel put them in a zip lock bag and freeze them after taking out larva in the cell

mixing that much water it will mold had them mold with out adding water when kept in a ziplock bag and for got to put them in the freezer


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't prime them anymore, but when I did I kept it in a small "jar" and did not refrigerate it. It kept fine. It does turn to "jelly".


----------

